# best upholstery for rideshare?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a 2009 Civic and the upholstery is very soft (not sure whats its called). What kind of upholstery holds up best for ride share? Thanks


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

The cheapest kind in the cheapest car you already own.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have a 2009 Civic and the upholstery is very soft (not sure whats its called). What kind of upholstery holds up best for ride share? Thanks


Solid PVC. Or fiberglass with thick gel coat.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Pleather.

You can find cheap seat covers on line and they will ship them to you for about $40.
When puked or pissed on, throw away and repeat.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Plastic wrap from costco


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Anything non-porous. Leather, pleather or vinyl. The idea is to make it easier to clean up bodily fluids from pax who are sick or under the influence, as professional detailing of cloth seats can exceed the cleanup fees assessed by Uber. The cheaper you can clean up your car effectively, the more money you keep in your pocket and the less you spend offline dealing with the mess a group of pax left behind in your seats or on your floors.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have a 2009 Civic and the upholstery is very soft (not sure whats its called). What kind of upholstery holds up best for ride share? Thanks


Plastic floors and vinyl/leather seats


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Scotch guard everything. It's cheap as well and can be used as tax write off.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Granite. But it's very pricey.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Plastic wrap from costco


I rode in a van with plastic over the seats as a pax once!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have a 2009 Civic and the upholstery is very soft (not sure whats its called).


Fabric is your worst option. It absorbs moisture, stains easily and wears heavily. Scotchguard it immediately to minimize staining. 6 months of pt Uber driving and my fabric already looks really bad.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> Fabric is your worst option. It absorbs moisture, stains easily and wears heavily. Scotchguard it immediately to minimize staining. 6 months of pt Uber driving and my fabric already looks really bad.


Thanks. I bought a pre-owned Civic way before I signed up for Uber. For my next car purchase, I will keep that in mind. So what kind of upholstery do you recommend?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Vinyl type seats, a good leatherette that's black with black carpets is so easy to keep clean it's ridiculous. Leather is good but cost a little more to keep conditioned , with a good leatherette type interior all you do is wipe it down with a damp cloth I usually just use my 2nd dry cloth when I was to wipe everything down (I also just keep some Dollar store disinfectant wipes that I'll just wipe everything down ) the average person can't tell the difference between a good leatherette and cheap leather (Honda, Acura , Toyota , Kia, Hyundai Leathers) now a good leather is noticeable just by smell

If you have a car with fabric I highly recommend getting some cheap seat covers (you get decent leatherette ones made for to fit your particular car for under $90 online)


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Vinyl type seats, a good leatherette that's black with black carpets is so easy to keep clean it's ridiculous. Leather is good but cost a little more to keep conditioned , with a good leatherette type interior all you do is wipe it down with a damp cloth I usually just use my 2nd dry cloth when I was to wipe everything down (I also just keep some Dollar store disinfectant wipes that I'll just wipe everything down ) the average person can't tell the difference between a good leatherette and cheap leather (Honda, Acura , Toyota , Kia, Hyundai Leathers) now a good leather is noticeable just by smell
> 
> If you have a car with fabric I highly recommend getting some cheap seat covers (you get decent leatherette ones made for to fit your particular car for under $90 online)


my concern with getting the seat covers is that it will not be a tight/snug fit and it will stretch out


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> my concern with getting the seat covers is that it will not be a tight/snug fit and it will stretch out


If you buy ones that are actually designed for tour vehicle you sometimes can't even tell they are there 
I've never personally bought a seat cover but I've seen seat covers of high quality installed


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If you buy ones that are actually designed for tour vehicle you sometimes can't even tell they are there
> I've never personally bought a seat cover but I've seen seat covers of high quality installed


thanks bro, I really appreciate you taking the time to reply (more than just 1 thread), do you happen to have a link to those high quality seat covers? Thanks!


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-Leat...74b6d47&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=302207926327


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If you have a car with fabric I highly recommend getting some cheap seat covers (you get decent leatherette ones made for to fit your particular car for under $90 online)


Haven't found custom leatherette for that price....do you have a dealer or online website you can refer to?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Haven't found custom leatherette for that price....do you have a dealer or online website you can refer to?


No sorry I did a google search months ago and found some but I'm not gonna do it again lol


----------

